# Snowboard/MTB Helmet?



## SG333e (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a helmet that is suited for both? Was thinking about buying one for boarding and wanted to see if it could do double duty. 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

I rock a Protec B2 for skiing, and also use it for cold weather MTB use. It's too hot to use in the summer on the bike, but works well when it is cold out. The padding / protection needed for head impacts in skiing is very similar to that needed in MTB.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SG333e said:


> Is there such a thing as a helmet that is suited for both? Was thinking about buying one for boarding and wanted to see if it could do double duty.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


I use a Giro G9 for mtbing. Summer and winter. No overheating issues, even at 100 degrees plus. Shades my head.

Use to use the Giro Semi (see my avatar pic), which was a bike version of a snow helmet.


----------



## LititzDude (Apr 3, 2004)

lawfarm said:


> I rock a Protec B2 for skiing, and also use it for cold weather MTB use. It's too hot to use in the summer on the bike, but works well when it is cold out. The padding / protection needed for head impacts in skiing is very similar to that needed in MTB.


Ditto, love it


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

I use a snowboard helmet for cold weather rides. It works well. 

However the adjustable vents need to be taped over when running a headlamp.

Walt


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

I got two Bern Watts helmets; eps foam and brock foam to play around with all year. Can find em cheap online.


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nutcase*

Snow series.

http://www.nutcasehelmets.com/en/collections/snow


----------



## liberatorx (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Giro G10MX for cold weather rides, Its sold as a snowboard/ski helmet but its perfect for cold weather mtb. Whats really sweet about it is the slider to close or open all the vents, removable ear warmers, its also one of the few cold weather helmets ive seen with a sweet removable visor on the front.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

SG333e said:


> Is there such a thing as a helmet that is suited for both? Was thinking about buying one for boarding and wanted to see if it could do double duty.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


I use a Giro 9 for commuting in the cold (as well as snowboarding). It works sort of OK for MTB, but since it comes down farther in the back than a bike helmet it is a little awkward to look up (tilt my head back), which was an issue when in the "attack" position on the bike. It's not an issue on the commuter/cruiser, and I really like the ear-warmers and rubber plugs for the helmet vents in the winter.


----------



## sin3kal (Feb 17, 2008)

Smith Optic's take on the situation.

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Snow+Helmets/Adult+Helmets/Holt/view/


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

SG333e said:


> Is there such a thing as a helmet that is suited for both? Was thinking about buying one for boarding and wanted to see if it could do double duty.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


Absolutely no reason not to. I, like a couple of others, use the Giro G9 for cold weather. They have to meet the same standards for impact resistance and protection as cycling helmets, so you aren't loosing the protection factor. And they are much warmer in really cold weather than a "standard" cycling helmet. Go for it, you'll stay warmer. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

snowboard helmets would work good for cooler riding but im not so sure about in the heat. actually if i use anything but my giro rift in anything over 20 my head overheats, but i think im just weird.


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

I use my 661 Evolution fullface for summer biking and winter snowboarding. For really cold days, I use sort of open-face balaclava underneath. Works great.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought I'd try one of the Bern G2 models. I like the visor set up and the open/close vents. Looks cool enough for summer use as well.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

lawfarm said:


> I rock a Protec B2 for skiing, and also use it for cold weather MTB use. It's too hot to use in the summer on the bike, but works well when it is cold out. The padding / protection needed for head impacts in skiing is very similar to that needed in MTB.


I wear B2 while on the MTB and BMX. I really like the helmet - it's very comfy. I wear it in the summer time, too.



sin3kal said:


> Smith Optic's take on the situation.
> 
> http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Snow+Helmets/Adult+Helmets/Holt/view/


I got the Holt for snowboarding this season. It's a great helmet. I'll probably put the summer pad kit in and rotate it in with the B2 for biking when it comes time.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I tried to ride in my Giro Fuse, but got too hot on a 25 degree day (I was hammering though). If I was going to get a 2-fer helmet I'd want it to be full face. Is there a full-face helmet out there with a ton of vents, that has vent-plugs available?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

might the POC Receptor Flow work?


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ventilation is the difference; I use the Giro Surface S, black denim.

Although looks great, I think when I'm in the sun too long, I definitely start getting cooked.

It is considered a multisport helmet though, as I see it listed under cycling and snowboarding. The ear pads are detachable which looks like the key difference between sports.

If you compare it with other helmets, there are no gills on the front to let air in.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

I have in excess of 8 helmets..3 motorcycle helmets, 4 snowboard helmets, and 1 mtb helmet...horses for courses  the snowboard helmets under California sun is an oven. However, if you just wanna look cool...THIS might be your cup of tea...nothing beats looking like an Imperial shock trooper coming down the mountain, in a bike or a snowboard.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Bern Watts Carbon. My go to for snow and skate, as well as XC.

But I have used my DH-worthy fullface 661 for snowboarding too, when I'm stepping it up


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

The CE bike and ski crash standards (1077 and 1078) are virtually identical to each other except that snow helmets have to perform their temps at a lower test and bike helmets have to perform after high temperature excursions.

The same goes for CPSC bike vs ASTM ski.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

53119 said:


> might the POC Receptor Flow work?


Some POC helmets (no the receptor flow) have both bike and snow certs.

Cortex DH
Receptor + (also multimpact certified)
Receptor BC
Receptor Bug

Some of that is that they don't want to pay for snow certs for helmets 100% aimed at bikers or bike certs for helmets 100% aimed at skiers.

It does annoy me they didn't do the DH certification (ASTM 1952) for their Cortex DH.


----------

